# Extension tube idea on the cheap



## Niki7

I have a tall tank and my aquaclear 50 filter tube was too short to do a good job, partially because of the shortness but also because the intake and the discharge are too close to each other (big particles could never reach the intake because the discharge just pushed them back into the center of the tank). To make my extension tube long enough I would have had to buy probably 3 or 4 extensions from the manufacturer at $5 a pop plus shipping because they aren't carried around where I live. Too much.

So I went to the pet store and found the thickest bulk tubing I could which was 5/8". The aquaclear comes with two small extensions already, so I got enough tubing (abt 2 ft) to attach to the first extension that goes into the filter, then I stuck the other extension to the end of the new tubing. It is a very tight fit but it will go in, and once the ends are tight they aren't going anywhere. I then curled the tubing down and away from the discharge. It works great and the cost was a whopping 45 cents per foot plus tax. Under a buck! The only other thing I use is a suction cup that I already had to keep the tubing against the tank wall. You can attach it with a rubber band, putting a little fake or real greenery against it to hide it if you want.

Only thing I haven't figured out is how to straighten the tubing if you just want it to go straight down, because it has a bit of a curl to it. I wanted to curl it anyway but maybe if you boil the tubing and straighten it then cool it that would work? Maybe someone has an idea! Anyway, hope this is helpful to someone!! *w3


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

Neat idea!

Any photos?




Might be able to straighten it out by heating it up so the tubing gets soft, possibly by using the kitchen oven. Turn it on, and once it heats up, just open the door and holding the tubing over the rush of hot air that comes out until it starts to get soft, and then just pulling and holding it straight, and then taking it out of the heat so it cools back down in that straight form.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I found that the AC70's have a 1" inlet tube, years ago I hooked twin AC70 HOB's to my UGF plate. AWESOME filtration, I ran twin marineland 660R powerheads down the center to help push some of that up to the filters but really wasnt needed as the AC70's did a fine job of sucking up anything that was under there. 

Awesome idea though, I found that 1" vinyl tubing like you are using in 5/8" size was not a good idea for me as I have little patience when something should be going easy yet always seemed to elude my clamp graps, so I got magnetic hose holders and called it a day lol.


----------



## Niki7

Here is a pic of my extension tube. another shot below...


----------



## James0816

Niki7 said:


> Only thing I haven't figured out is how to straighten the tubing if you just want it to go straight down, because it has a bit of a curl to it. I wanted to curl it anyway but maybe if you boil the tubing and straighten it then cool it that would work? Maybe someone has an idea! Anyway, hope this is helpful to someone!! *w3


Have you looked into using suction cups to hold it next to the glass maybe?


----------



## Niki7

No but I'm sure they would work...it's just that the thickness of the tube makes it very rigid and stubborn! doesn't like to be forced anywhere. But I'm sure there are very strong cups out there that would work.


----------



## Donald Hansen

I've been thinking of doing the same thing to my 55 gal. I don't like the intake and the discharge being so close together. What I'm thinking of doing is to run PVC from the filter intake tube putting it under the gravel to the far end of the tank. I'm trying to come up with an easy way of being able to hook up the PVC and the filter and also the same thing for the intake strainer and the PVC.

I haven't had a chance to do any serious research yet but if I come up with something I'll be sure to post it here.

DLH


----------



## majerah1

Reading this I thought of another thread I read somewhere else.Thought I would share a link to show how someone else had a similiar problem and the way it was fixed.I plan to do this to my ten gallon,lol
Marina Slim HOB Mod - Cichlid Forums


----------



## Galvatron898

Great Idea! Im gonna have to try that


----------



## Donald Hansen

Thanks majerah1, that's what I had in mind. Only I was going to run the bottom tube along the back glass to the far end and come up with the intake behind a rock.

I was over to the hardware store today and found that they carry gray PVC pipe but not gray fittings. I think the gray will be less noticeable. I'll try a few other places before I give up.

That intake strainer is what I had in mind. I don't remember seeing one at the lfs but I'll look again.

DLH


----------



## Donald Hansen

Niki7
I was feeding the fish this morning when when I realized something. I feed my fish on the far end away from the filter mainly to keep it away from the discharge but also away from the intake. Here's my question. Do you have any problem with the intake drawing in an excessive amount of food?

I went to a couple of hardware stores yesterday looking for gray PVC connectors. No luck, the only gray connectors I could find where for flexible tubing like in Niki7,s pictures. I've seen them on the Internet so maybe I'll just have to order them.

In my previous message I didn't make it clear that I was going to run the pipe under the gravel to the far end and then come up with the intake.


DLH


----------



## Niki7

Donald Hansen said:


> Niki7
> I was feeding the fish this morning when when I realized something. I feed my fish on the far end away from the filter mainly to keep it away from the discharge but also away from the intake. Here's my question. Do you have any problem with the intake drawing in an excessive amount of food?
> 
> I went to a couple of hardware stores yesterday looking for gray PVC connectors. No luck, the only gray connectors I could find where for flexible tubing like in Niki7,s pictures. I've seen them on the Internet so maybe I'll just have to order them.
> 
> In my previous message I didn't make it clear that I was going to run the pipe under the gravel to the far end and then come up with the intake.
> 
> 
> DLH


Hi DLH!

I actually downsized my tank so I no longer have that set up. But when I did, I didn't notice any more food than normal going into the filter. I actually liked the flow I got from changing the intake, it seemed to keep the tank cleaner. Are you saying that the filter grabs the food before they have time to eat it? Either too much flow or too much food, I think, but maybe I am misunderstanding the question!


----------



## Donald Hansen

Niki7

I'm still in the process of finding all the components for my mod so I haven't been able to see if there will be a problem or not. I think if you didn't notice a problem then there probably isn't one.

Not like I would be blowing a lot of money to try it and I very much like the idea of the intake and outlet of the filter being that far away from each other. Especially since I modified the flow out of the filter. Not the amount of flow but the force by suspending a plastic plant in front of the outlet because the fish would stay at the far end of the tank trying to stay away from it. Even before I did that I was worried the the far end of the tank would be a dead zone.

DLH


----------



## glassbird

Hey, if the color of the PVC bothers you (white or gray), paint it! Krylon Fusion is tank safe. Just be sure to let it dry for at least a week before putting it under water. Make sure the piping is clean and dry, and if you have some patience sand it all lightly first. You probably do not HAVE to do the sanding step, but I prefer to do a job once and do it really well.

I have painted several things now to make them blend in. So far, I have only used flat black, which makes things pretty much disappear in my tank because I have a black background painted on the outside. But they do have other colors.


----------

